# Flax Seed Oil??



## blord (Feb 14, 2009)

Hi,
Does anyone know if I could give my GS 1000mg of organic flax seed oil for an omega 3 supplement? I actually bought these softgels for myself, but they are not vegetarian (gelatin capsules) so I can't take them. At the same time we have run out of Dermcaps for Ellie. Can I use these instead? It is %100 solvent free and organic. Thoughts?


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

We do not supplement or feed food with flax.

We give Salmon oil and 400 mg (for adults) of vitamin E.


----------



## blord (Feb 14, 2009)

Is there a reason why you don't use flax or it just so happens that what you use doesn't have it?


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Some dogs are sensitive/allergic to flax. I give fish oil and vitamin E (both I buy from Sams Club) and that does make a visible difference.

Since you have the pills, it would not hurt to try as a lot of dog food and supplements contain flaxseed. Just keep an eye on your dog for any reactions like itchiness, redness, poor coat, etc.


----------



## blord (Feb 14, 2009)

"Just keep an eye on your dog for any reactions like itchiness, redness, poor coat, etc. "


Which is what I'm trying to correct!!


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Our dogs are not sensitive or allergic; I choose not to feed it and to get a better result with the combos listed above.

This was recommended by a breeder/friend who also mentors other breeders on this board.


----------



## CherryCola (Apr 24, 2006)

I second the salmon oil for a beautiful shiny coat


----------



## Pedders (Mar 22, 2005)

We've been using flaxseed oil for 5 years. Bravos skin and coat improved dramaticaly with a few weeks. He used to scratch a lot but that went away and hasn't come back since.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

My nearest thing to wholeistic vet recommends Flax seed oil over fish oil. Barker the Younger needed it when she was on her diet food because of the lack of oil in the food. Worked great.


----------



## blord (Feb 14, 2009)

Do you know how much to give her? She is 9-1/2 years old and 75lbs. They are in 1000 mg capsules. Looking online I only find dosages in terms of tsp or tbsp, not mg. Thanks!!


----------



## Fee (Jul 4, 2004)

For our Husky/Collie Mix: we are using Flax seed oil over Salmon oil. She had some hot spots (really bad) and Flax seed worked better than the salmon oil. Spots completely cleared up and she gets it daily for the past 2 years. 

Our GSD gets both salmon oil and flax seed oil - alternating through the week. She gets the same human pills as we take: 2 x 1000 mg of salmon oil and alternating Flax seed oil she gets about a table spoon per day. We also use it in salads This works for my dogs and vet is happy. 
The 1000 mg of salmon oil should be fine. You don't need more unless there is a health issue. Our GSD is almost 9 so she gets a little more now than in her younger days.
Good luck!


----------



## Fee (Jul 4, 2004)

Forgot to mention the oils should be given with Vit. E.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Indy does much better on the flax (we use ground seeds) than the salmon oil - the salmon oil makes her limp


----------



## blord (Feb 14, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: FeeForgot to mention the oils should be given with Vit. E.


How much vitamin E? Human capsules? Thanks!


----------



## Fee (Jul 4, 2004)

300-400 IU are fine for a dog that weight. You can just take a human capsule or I have the liquid drops. I just want to mention I do feed raw so everything is balanced so not sure how much E your dog is already getting in food. However I have known numerous dogs (raw feed) who had been given much higher amounts of Vit. E (as per vet) for certain health conditions....

Lisa, do your dogs not choke on the flax seeds? We tried the ground ones as we use them daily ourselves in smoothies but our GSD inhales food and she chokes on it, even when mixed with liquids. Weird


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Fee, that is weird about the choking. I haven't had any problems with it -- ample fluids and mixed in well, neither dog chokes. Sounds like you tried the same thing. Goofy, eh?


----------



## blord (Feb 14, 2009)

I'm feeding her the fish formula of TOTW. I'll have to check if there is a vitamin E content.


----------



## blord (Feb 14, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: blordI'm feeding her the fish formula of TOTW. I'll have to check if there is a vitamin E content.


There is vitamin E in TOTW, it says 150 iu/kg - minimum. But des that mean there could be more in there? Can a dog OD on vitamin E?


----------



## Fee (Jul 4, 2004)

You could just give 1/2 of capsule of Vit. E (open and squeeze) or just leave it as there is Vit. E in food already. The oils need the E for optimal absorbtion. If there is no other health issue you don't need more than 400 IU. 

Lisa, yes, her eating habits are frightening. She used to inhale turkey necks LOL


----------



## blord (Feb 14, 2009)

Thanks, Fee!


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: FeeLisa, yes, her eating habits are frightening. She used to inhale turkey necks LOL


That's a bit scary!! Indy used to really inhale her food (it's cooked), but I have it cut in smaller pieces and it has water in it, so I can mush it down tight, and I make her work for it. Otherwise she did inhale and gag terribly. These silly dogs!

There are liquid vitamin E products if you end up not giving a full 400 IU worth -- Solaray and Country Life has them.


----------



## Fee (Jul 4, 2004)

Lisa, females are the worst eaters LOL Her brothers all eat nicely!

I got the liquid E from Trophics (human). It's more handy to have liquid E as you can apply it easier for external use as well.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

LOL, re the females!

I always have a bottle of liquid E around - VERY handy


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am surprised no one has mentioned the conversion factor to consider with flax and dogs.

Flax contains alpha-linolenic acid which must be converted to DHA and EPA to be useful to the dog. Dogs do have the ability, but some question how efficiently they are able to make the conversion, especially if old/weak/sick.

So I give fish oil as it already contains the active nutrients DHA and EPA, no converting necessary.


----------



## blord (Feb 14, 2009)

I had Ellie at the vet today for her annual check-up and she said that I didn't need to bother giving her Omega 3's because of all the oils in her TOTW Salmon. She said to give her a joint supplement and that's it. I thought her skin was dry since she has some dandruff, but vet said this is normal for this time of year and that her skin looks great since I've switched her food. Confusion!!!!! AHHhhhhh.


----------

